# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for May 2009

## ninja9578

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Give a flower to a Dream Character


Advanced Task - Turn into a mythical creature

----------


## guitarboy

Sweet, going to attempt to turn into a hippogrif.

----------


## hellohihello

I'll probably try giving a DC a flower tomorrow morning. When we do the Advanced task, how do we know we turned into a creature?

----------


## ninja9578

I would suggest looking at yourself  :tongue2:

----------


## guitarboy

I'm going to start the dream in third person view, easiest way to do it

----------


## Hukif

Oh my! Cool tasks... why just when I decided to focus on DW! Ah well, will have to do at least one <.<

----------


## legonut4

thats awesome can't wait to do the advanced. I'm gonna be a centaur or however you spell half horse-human thing  ::D:

----------


## CRAZY BONE

Do werewolfs count as mythical creatures? That would be really fun to transform into.

----------


## ninja9578

Yeah, folklore / mythical, it's all good.  Oh oh oh, I'm gonna try to turn into Cerberus, the three headed watchdog of Hell.  ::D:

----------


## hellohihello

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of..._and_mythology 

Here is a list of some creatures. Do pokemon count  ::D:  ?

----------


## guitarboy

> Yeah, folklore / mythical, it's all good.  Oh oh oh, I'm gonna try to turn into Cerberus, the three headed watchdog of Hell.



I'll tame you with my amazing flute playing. Wait, that's for Cerberus, right? =]
Almost did it, but I couldn't see myself =[

----------


## ninja9578

> I'll tame you with my amazing flute playing. Wait, that's for Cerberus, right? =]
> Almost did it, but I couldn't see myself =[



I don't think so.  I've never heard of that.

----------


## guitarboy

That may have been Harry Potter, haha.

----------


## hellohihello

> That may have been Harry Potter, haha.



Yup, first movie.

----------


## guitarboy

Wow, I read that book almost 6 years ago. I thought I had a bad memory!

----------


## ninja9578

Cerberus was in Harry Potter?  Cerberus is from greek, roman, and christian mythology.

----------


## hellohihello

> Cerberus was in Harry Potter?  Cerberus is from greek, roman, and christian mythology.



There was a three-headed pitbull dog guarding the stone thing.

----------


## CRAZY BONE

Cool tasks. Was there not a poll this time?

----------


## Caradon

I'm glad I read this before going to sleep last night. I got Lucid and completed the basic task. Four and a half hours into the month. Yay, I never got one done so early before. 
 ::banana:: 

I'll post it later tonight when I have time to record it. I'm off to work right now.  :smiley:

----------


## Dairyman

Sweet! I'm gonna try to create a V.I.L.D tonight and do the basic task. I have a good feeling about this.  ::D:

----------


## mrdeano

I don't think my Lucid Dream skills aren't good enough for the advanced task =/
However, I will try the basic tonight  :smiley:  and then move onto the advanced. I think I might transform into something relatively easy.

----------


## iadr

*Standing Outside An Office Building - Handing A Flower To A DC (WILD)* 
I'm going down this long slide in my imagination when the scene changes and I am standing outside of this office building on their front lawn.  I think of a lucid task I would to to complete of giving a flower to a DC, but there are no ladies in the area, just a couple of guys.  

When I later notice this young dark haired lady standing by the entrance of the building, I decide to give a flower to here, so manifest this rose, walk up to her, and hand it to her, telling her that I would like her to have this flower.  She looks confused as she appears to not understand English, so I gesture to her that I would like her to have this flower.  She graciously accepts the flower although I am unable to understand what she says.

There is now a whole line of ladies standing outside the building wanting flowers.  So I manifest a bunch of flowers, only these flowers all turn out to be daisies.  There are all different colors of daisies, although the most notable are these purple daisies.  Since there are so many ladies, I create a booth using my imagination and place the daisies on it with a sign that says Free Flowers.  The ladies are now helping themselves to the daisies and putting them in their hair.

----------


## BigFan

> *Standing Outside An Office Building - Handing A Flower To A DC (WILD)* 
> I'm going down this long slide in my imagination when the scene changes and I am standing outside of this office building on their front lawn.  I think of a lucid task I would to to complete of giving a flower to a DC, but there are no ladies in the area, just a couple of guys.  
> 
> When I later notice this young dark haired lady standing by the entrance of the building, I decide to give a flower to here, so manifest this rose, walk up to her, and hand it to her, telling her that I would like her to have this flower.  She looks confused as she appears to not understand English, so I gesture to her that I would like her to have this flower.  She graciously accepts the flower although I am unable to understand what she says.
> 
> There is now a whole line of ladies standing outside the building wanting flowers.  So I manifest a bunch of flowers, only these flowers all turn out to be daisies.  There are all different colors of daisies, although the most notable are these purple daisies.  Since there are so many ladies, I create a booth using my imagination and place the daisies on it with a sign that says Free Flowers.  The ladies are now helping themselves to the daisies and putting them in their hair.



Nice and pretty fast too  :smiley:

----------


## Souperman22

For the advanced one, does Chuck Norris count?

----------


## Shift

> For the advanced one, does Chuck Norris count?



No, in fact the only thing making Chuck Norris jokes counts is against you.


I have an awesome plan for the advanced task, if I can get a good stable lucid. I'm going to turn into a Gorgon. First, I'm going to turn someone else into stone by looking at them, then I'm going to find a mirror to prove that I've turned into it, and by looking at myself I will turn to stone, die, and wake up.

----------


## hellohihello

I'm going to give the most beautiful girl a flower and then we will hug.

----------


## Higurashi

Cool, the May tasks are up  ::content:: .

I'll be trying the basic one first...I need more time to figure out which mythical creature I'll become.

----------


## Caradon

Ok, here is my dream from last night.

Basic Lucid task completed

There was a lot of weird stuff that eventually led up to me being in this house with some family that I don't know in real life. I was helping them to cook a big meal. I didn't really know what to do to help, though. And I felt more like I was getting in the way than helping. At some point I randomly look at my watch, not really intending to RC. But when I look at it all the numbers are messed up. They are half formed and changing very chaotically. The teenage boy of the family is sitting near by. I say, "Hey look at my watch, that's so weird. It's like it could look in a dream." But I honestly  thought it was just doing that because the battery was dying. But I decide to do another RC to make sure. I pinch my nose closed and I can breath through it easily.

"Hey, this is a dream." I say to the boy. The dream is so real that it seems kind of strange to believe it's a dream just because I can breath through a pinched nose.  But I accept the truth of it anyway. The boy and I are near the top of a stairway. I leap off the top of the stairs, easily missing them all, and landing softly on the ground floor.

I walk down a hall and into the kitchen, where the mother is still preparing food. I tell her that we are dreaming an d she believes me. there is a little bit of stuff here that I don't remember very well. I was talking to the mom a little bit, and then we were getting ready to go outside and find something fun to do. Just before we go outside I say to her, " I have not decided what I'm going to do with you people yet." As I say that I realize it may sound kind of sinister. But I have no harmful intentions towards these people. I feel like they are friends, and I just meant that I wanted to involve them in whatever I do in this dream.

"Oh, I know. Lets do the DV Lucid task of the month!" I walk outside into the yard, and the mother follows me. I somehow know there is a garden out there without even consciously trying to summon one. I find the garden right away. The first thing I see is something that looks like yellow Dandelions. I pick one and hold it out to the mother. "A flower for you." She takes it. Confident that I completed the task, I'm still not quite satisfied, though. Technically a Dandelion is not a flower, it's a weed. 

So, I look around some more, and I find what looks similar to Tulips, I think. ( I don't really know my flowers well.) Only they have long stalks. They stand about  waist high. The pedals are bright yellow. "Perfect!" 

Just then the womans daughter comes walking up a trail, and into the yard. We are on kind of a hill. The daughter is more my age, and I decide that I will give her the flower.
So I pick one of the tall tulip looking things. Hand it to the daughter and say, " A flower for you." She takes it, and at the same time ends up dropping some stuff she was carrying. It looks like she had a bunch of rolled up posters or something, I don't know. 

"Cool, I just completed the Lucid task." I say to her. "Do you know what that means?" "Yeah, we are dreaming." She says. I start to help her pick up the things she dropped, and then remembered it's pointless to do that in a dream. And I say so. 
The daughter tells me that she knows, that's why she didn't pick them up. 

I then, notice a white garage, and leap up onto the roof. Intending to do some fun acrobatics off it. But once I get up there I'm struck by the view. We are up on a hill like I said before, but from my vantage point on the roof, I can really see the surrounding area. A little ways off in the distance is a large body of water. Like a very big lake. Along much of the shore is a thick green forest. There is a yacht on the lake. And there are a couple of white birds that look like seagulls flying across the surface of the water. It's a very beautiful scene, and I just stand there enjoying the sight for a few moments before I wake up.

----------


## ProLuko

What if you hand someone a flower as a mythological creature?
2x points, plz!
Jokes, jokes.

& Caradon, the last part of that entry made me smile. I love views in dreams... technically speaking, I guess I like Dream Views ^^

----------


## mrdeano

> Dream 1 - *Flowers!?!*
> I was laying in bed for about 3 hours, waiting for SP. It seemed like forever. It eventually came though 
> 
> I jump out of my bedroom window and landed in my front garden. I instantly remembered the task of the month, so I decided to steal some flowers from my garden.
> I came across a small group of purple flowers at the very corner of my garden. I grabbed one and attempted to pull it out. Instead of it breaking out, it began to stretch.
> I pulled it down to the end of my street until it eventually snapped.
> 
> Flower in hand, I ran down a few roads looking for some DC. I came across a group of them walking to school, I knew them all. I gave the first girl my flower, she said thanks and gave me a hug.
> One of the guys then said 'If you give me a flower, I will let you go out with my ex'
> ...



I will attempt the advanced task next  :smiley:

----------


## Greed

I am going to sleep now I am going to try and pull a flower out of my sleeve like a magician. My mythical creature I pick is the hydra.

----------


## Dairyman

Damn! I came so close to completing the basic task last night but couldn't find any flower!

----------


## Tarot

Aw, the 'give a DC a flower' one is so sweet! 

I sorta have this thing that if I ever meet more dream characters in a lucid, I will try to be nice to them. Unless they are mean or malicious, in which case I will pwn them with my lucid skillz.

----------


## TunaSammich

I know what to do! My plan: Stabilise the dream with a flower, and then find a DC to give it to. Then hopefully I will transform into a centaur and they can ride on me! Weeee. I hope it works. good night DreamViews!

----------


## Greed

last night i failed horribly but tonight we will see.

----------


## Tarot

YES! I gave a DC a flower!
I was on a subway platform at night in my dream. There were these tall, humanoid creatures with bodies made out of twisted metal stuff with patches of blue plastic sticking out. I remembered the dream task and, hoping that these creatures counted as DCs, I walked up to the one farthest away from the group, took out a blue carnation, and handed it to him/it. It accepted  the gift, though it didn't seem to know what to do with it. Another creature saw me giving it's friend a flower and seemed rather annoyed. It started walking up quite menacingly, so I woke myself up.

----------


## PuppyCat

Well, this task seems simple enough!

I'll try to do the basic task tonight, but I'm not sure if I'll be able to do the advanced

:c

----------


## hellohihello

I was close

I started off with a MILD/WILD, which every one would work. The mild worked. ------ I was supposed to go to a gameshow for my 18th birthday, but I am not even 17 and it's not my birthday. Then I thought my cat got outside, but I looked and it was right next to me. There was a bearlike thing on the hill. It was a pokemon called Grotile. It had a bunch of pine needles in it's stomach.  It then attacked my mom and almost killed her. I jumped on it and my MOM said "Oh wait I am dreaming". I then became lucid. I got off the turtle thing and tried the task. Everything was all hazy and I couldn't stabilize. I felt my outside body but I was in the dream I think. I only really got partial vision of a girl I wanted to give a flower too. ( I didn't have anyone specific.  ) It was a very pretty girl. I imagined a flower in my hand, a rose appeared. I went to give it to her and she almost took it before she disappeared.


I then became lucid again next to a girl. I tried to give her a flower but she refused. She didn't want the rose. I begged her and begged her. She said " Well only if you weiner is bigger then mine" and she turned into an asian guy.  I didn't know what the heck just happened but I wanted to turn her back into a girl, I tried pointing my finger, verbal commands .. Nothing. I guess I could of gave it to him anyways but I wanted to give it to the prettiest girl my mind could think of... Then I saw some friends, chit chat and I lost lucidity. 

I ended up in a classroom and had to do work or something.

----------


## The_Lone_Deranger

I just completed both tasks in one dream! I didn't think I was going to be able to accomplish the advanced one. I had the same doubt last month though and I pulled it off so maybe I shouldn't doubt myself so much. I've had a few lucid dreams over the last couple days but most of them were really short and unstable. I've been sick and I've been constantly waking up at night and taking naps during the day which I think triggered many of the dreams, but I think being sick affected the quality of them.

Here's what happened last night. I was dreaming that I was in this old two-story farm house in Kansas that I used to live in, but it was really dark and I couldn't see anything. There was some creepy presence or something also, like a ghost or something (the house kind of creeped me out in real life). At one point I was in a room with some candles or something and I could barely see and I looked at my hands and then I realized I was dreaming. It got really unstable though and I started whirling around and eventually I woke up.

Not long after waking up I experienced sleep paralysis. I eventually entered a lucid dream. I started in my room and went outside and my brother Scott and a friend that lives with us named Sean were outside too. I started flying and they chased after me in amazement, but I lost control and started flying backwards with no control and crashed into a pine tree. I remember I had these little bits of pine needles stuck in my arm and I thought that I felt genuine pain which surprised me. I figure it must have been because I was sick or something. I started walking towards this building, but it was difficult. I kept drifting in the opposite direction. Then Scott and Sean came up and I remembered the flower thing so I handed Sean a flower, which was weird. I wanted to give it to some female, preferably one that I know in real life, and I wanted it to be more eventful, but I figured the dream was really unstable so I might not get the chance. After that I made it to the building which turned out to be this rustic style restaurant. I started thinking that if I remembered to do the flower task that I could maybe turn into a mythical creature. I started thinking about it and my hands turned into these hoof things, but I thought that was lame and not good enough so I kept trying to think of some creature. Suddenly I remembered this creature from one of my favorite Magic cards from when I used to play Magic. It's called masticore and this is what the card looks like: http://sales.starcitygames.com/cardd...p?product=7474. I looked at my hands and I had those same claws. I also saw my reflection in a window and I looked just like that creature. Then I felt like being destructive so I went into the restaurant and started breaking things with my claws and scorpion tail. It was a lot of fun. I eventually crashed through a window and fell down this little ravine and then I had a false awakening.

I thought I woke up on the side of a road in the middle of the country and I was all beaten up and felt terrible. I had bits of bark and leaves all over and I was all scratched up. I figure being sick made me feel like that. My friend Zach drove up and said he had been looking for me. He said I was sleep walking. I was stunned and said that I'm not going to lucid dream anymore if this is what happens. So he helped me up and said he was here to take me home. Then we saw all these newt looking things crawling out of this hole. Their skin was blue and a whole bunch started crawling towards us. I thought they were poisonous so I freaked out and woke up.

Anyway, I was happy to have completed both tasks. I might try to do the flower one again if I get the chance just to make it more meaningful and eventful. It was fun turning into the creature though and breaking stuff.

----------


## ninja9578

Just an FYI, my internet is really flaky right now.  I'll try to keep this as up to date as possible, but it may be a few days before anyone gets wings  :smiley:

----------


## CHiLLEN

Sounds good, i'll give it ago.

----------


## Yume.no.ato

D= This sounds like something that even I can do with my limited experience. 
If I have LDs this month I'll try my hardest to remember =D

----------


## TunaSammich

> Just an FYI, my internet is really flaky right now.  I'll try to keep this as up to date as possible, but it may be a few days before anyone gets wings



At least there is an explanation for me not having last months wings... I hope you get your internet back soon, I know I hate it when it happens to me. (Still no luck on this months task)

----------


## AURON

I head towards the living room, and my pops is on the phone...he's telling the person on the other end "and my son is finally awake". I have a feeling this is going to be a short one, so I head outside and think about the tasks of the month. There's a brown dog that looks like a big greyhound near me...he's sort of annoying, but I still manage to remember the basic one. I head to our flower bed, and pick the first flower I see, and I walk around towards the back door and when I open it, the dog shoots into the house and starts barking. I look to the left and see my pops sitting there, and toss the flowers on his lap, and he doesn't say anything.

I try to think of the advance task...I knew it was something cool, but that dog wont shut up.....and everything starts fading.

----------


## Noddy

ah well this tast is interesting.. i havnt been properly lucid in a while hopefully ill be able to do this task.. this will be my first attempt at a task. youre probably thinking why i even bothered to post this reply.. just so its on my mind.  :smiley:  it helps

----------


## Desert Claw

Very awesome tasks. Looking forward to them - and I will be sure to post my mystical adventures as soon as they happen  ::D:

----------


## KingYoshi

Basic Task complete here is the entry...

May 5, 2009
*Lucid Dream 45: A Gift*
*DEILD*

Category - _Action_


I was entering a dream through DEILD from my previous dream. My living room began to slowly appear. I was laying on the couch and Olivia Munn was sitting at my feet. My dad walked over and told me to scoot over some, so he could sit down for a minute. I wasn't stabilized yet, so I ignored his request. Olivia got up and sat on my waist and dad sat down to fix his fishing pole. I now sat up and did a quick nose pinch RC and, of course, I was dreaming. Dad jokingly said, "Boy, you better listen to me until your strong enough to whip Mike Tallon's ass." He then pointed toward the doorway. A black male who was more or less a mass of muscle walked through the doorway. I replied, "Ok!" I jumped up and was prepared to fight him. Dad chuckled and said, "I knew you were crazy enough to attempt it." I told him I was going to win easily. He replied, "Hell, you may do it!" Me and Mike Tallon (who is fictional, btw) began circling each other and then a bell rang. 

He took a quick step toward me and attempted a jab, but I cut hard right and swung across my body with a powerful uppercut and connected! Mike Tallon fell to the floor and I went in for the finish. He whipped his body around and got into full guard position. I leaned up hard and connected with a shot to his jaw. I then quickly threw his leg from around me while he was stunned and entered side control. I threw hammershot after hammershot and a ref appeared out of nowhere and stopped the fight. I jumped up and cheered. I noticed there were like 30 people standing around the living room watching. My dad said, "Holy sh** he whipped his a**!" He then picked up the remote and pushed rewind. I then tried to move backwards in the correct order. He hit play and I did the exact same thing over again, lol. 

After the replay, people began throwing roses toward me and cheering. I heard some champagne bottles pop in the background. The roses reminded me of the lucid task, so I picked one up and walked into the kitchen. I gave the plastic rose to my mom and said, "Happy Mothers Day!" she said, "What is this for?" I then said, "Umm, Mothers Day." She told me thanks and she put it in water even though it was fake, lol. I then walked back into the living room and was trying to transform into a werewolf. During my struggle I accidentally woke myself up.

----------


## KingYoshi

Well, took a little evening nap and I completed the advanced task. Here is my entry...


May 6, 2009
*Lucid Dream 46: Danger on the Beach*
around 6:00pm
*DILD*

Category - _Action_


I was driving to a hotel at myrtle beach where apparently, me and Cliff were renting like an apartment for 100$ a month. Lol. I called Cliff and he said he was there, so I came up and walked in. It was a very nice two bedroom w/ den hotel room. I walked in and Jessica was also there along with Meg F. We were laying there on the bed watching t.v. and I asked Meg if she smoked ganj, but she said she only drank. We were talking about getting drunk later when the dream skipped ahead. 

I was now in the hotel room and my cousins Meg and Ian were there as well. We were all drinking a little and I passed out on the bed. I awoke in the floor and felt strange. I did a nose pinch RC and discovered I was dreaming. 

I ran out onto the balcony and did a front flip off of it. I landed on my feet down on the sand below. I was walking down the beach when I saw a hot female in a bikini bent over in front of me. I walked up to her and began having sex with her. I noticed in front of us was my leather chair that I have in real life. It was about 10 feet taller than normal however. One of the DCs walking on the beach said, "Wow that chair is monsterous!" That reminded me of the lucid task. I looked out over the ocean and I saw a large full moon being slowly revealed from behind a cloud. I spread my arms wide and let out a yell that turned into a roar. 

I looked down at my hands and noticed I had long claw-like fingernails. I got down and began running on all fours chasing DCs around the beach. I leapt on one and sunk my claws into him. I then bit a chunk out of his arm and took off after a different DC. There was a large window to my left that I could see my reflection in. 

My face was kind of the same , but my nostrils were flared and larger than usual, my eyes were yellow, my hair was longer and grew backward in what I would imagine an anime werewolf would have. I snarled my teeth and noticed I had large sharp canine teeth. My body was extremely muscular, as if I had done steroids, but I didn't have excessive body hair. I was indeed a werewolf. I growled and chased several more DCs, I awoke shortly after. 

I woke up in the same hotel, so I knew I was still dreaming. I did a quick nose pinch Rc to confirm my suspicions.  I walked over toward the mirror, but I was normal again. I heard someone walk into my room and I turned to see a very hot female. I proceeded to have sex with her and awoke sometime during.

----------


## PRo

:smiley: ,
after a long break I have a look this morning (3:00 o'clock) here in the forum and see there I do the basic task in the afterwards WBTB.


I am in a cellar. Seats on sand, covers with my blanket. In the sand I see numerous insects (Spining, mosquitoes...).

The dream scene is so unusual (blanket, seat position, insects in the cellar, sand...) that I notice, finally, when I make way to a jumping spider, with the rising that I dream.

I remember the dreamtask to give flowers a dream character. Leave the cellar, the stair runs up and says me that in the bushes to the lefts flowers are. When I run at the front bushes end I see in the bushes an orange orchid hides. With the orchid concerned I see that the flower has wilted, just as the rose which is very near.

I consider that I have the flowers, now I needed one more dream character which I can give them. Schwupps an old friend on his motorbike is there. I pick fast the wilted rose and turn back myself to him. Meanwhile he also has flowers in the hand. I ask him, for how his flowers are. He answers that these are for his mother, she has birthday. I give him my rose and say him: "For your mother, please straightens to her my heartiest congratulation".

----------


## Mzzkc

Okay, so I normally don't do these, but I ran out of personal tasks last month so I figured I attempt these during my nap today.

I had two separate lucids, in the first I completed the basic task. In the second I kinda sorta complete the advanced one. A synopsis follows:

I fail at my WILD attempt, drifting into unconsciousness, with nothing but my firmly set intentions to aid me on my journey. Nothing spectacular happened, in fact, nothing at all happened, I was back in my bed. I didn't recognize the FA for what it was and tried to WILD again. Still nothing. This goes on for longer than I would have liked, eventually I give up and head out. The next moments are blur, and, before I know it, I find myself, with a floormate, in a building on academic row. He's sitting on a bench. I don't recognize which brick lined building this is. Something seems off. More than that, I never see this guy during the day. I must be dreaming. An RC confirms it.

I'm Lucid. Everything isn't as clear as I'd like it to be. I don't pay it much attention, though. I walk to the nearest window. There is a table in front of it. I'm about to jump through the glass, but the ToTM and my intentions to complete them come to mind. I figure I'll do the basic task first. I turn around, my friend is on a bench around the corner. I expect there to be a vase with a flower on the table. turning back around I find a  vase with a stem in it. I do the exercise again, this time expecting there to be a fully formed rose. It's a stem with a bud on the end. Slightly frustrated, I take the flour out of the vase and start to make my way back to my friend. As I walk I use my "pinch" technique to grow out the bud little by little. I get a few yellow, purple lined petals to form. As I approach, I continue the technique, giving the flower head more and more petals and a definitive shape. By the time I reach him, the flower is fully formed. I hand it to him. He takes it and looks at it, twirling it in his fingers. He smiles and chuckles a bit. Still smiling at the flower he states, "It's sticky." _First Task Compete,_ I think to myself excitedly, heading back toward the window. As I start to plan how I'll go about the advanced task, the world starts to fade. I plan for a DEILD.

I wake up, and try to WILD again. . . ((I'll continue this later, I need to practice some Halo 3 right now.))

----------


## pepolshet

Had 5 DILD's today after failing a WILD, was too exhausted to write them down in the middle of the night  :Sad: , forgot them all. I remember giving a pink flower to a female DC though...  ::D:

----------


## Mzzkc

Continuation of previous post:





> I wake up, and try to WILD again. . .



I fail spectacularly. The non-lucid goes on for a good while. Nothing interesting happens. This is common for many dreams I experience during naps. Eventually, I find myself in a similar building as before. The same friend is there, but so are a bunch of other people from the Scholars Program I'm in. They were all eating dinner in front of the elevators, which reminds me of the Picnic I'm required to go to when I wake up. Oh, wait, I must be dreaming.

An RC helps me stabilize a bit. I realize I probably don't have much time, so I should do this as efficiently as possible. I jump through the nearest window. Letting my body slide through the cool glass as it contoured around me. _Easy stuff_, I thought, ready to try something a bit more challenging. I'd never been particularly good at shape shifting, but was willing to give it another shot. As gravity started to take effect, I resisted it, I try not to resort to flight, instead I fall slowly at staggered intervals. As I fall, I imagine my body changing; I had chosen the form of a griffin. 

For some reason, my field of vision narrows. I assume my head and eyes must have changed positions. Regardless, I try to grow myself some wings in order to keep myself in the air. I am successful. The sensation is odd, but I ignore it as I try to change the rest of my body. After a few seconds of focusing on the end result I try to look down to see if I'm successful. I can't seem to get a good look at myself so I switch to a third person view (Thank you video games). 

I'm pretty ugly, with a short, red, feathered neck and squarish head. My wings extend from he point my neck hits the body. Front legs are like big, lanky, feathered chicken legs, puny talons and all. Back legs are somewhat feathered, but have paws that seem like a cross between a lion's and a hippo's. Also, my tail is a feathered tail, not a lions tail. I give myself a lion's tail with a bit more concentration, but I can't get rid of the feathers. The result is odd, to say the least. 

As I'm flying around what appears to have turned into a city landscape, I work on my front legs a bit more, making them a bit more beefy. The beak protruding from my face is small. Overall, I'm unhappy with how the whole thing turned out. _Why didn't I turn into a Phoenix_, I think to myself. Somewhat frustrated, I use an abstract version of my "pinch" technique (cause I'm working in the third person) to lengthen my neck. I mess up and make it too long and heavy. Fearing that I'm running out of time, I do.

I get up, take a shower, and go to the picnic. Feeling disappointed in my performance.

----------


## Remulasce

Do a Vulcan neck pinch. then give them a flower.

----------


## Desert Claw

I had a perfect opportunity to turn into godzilla last night, but I forgot the task haha...

----------


## goldentheponygirl

I became lucid in a dream this morning and was flying, I saw many mid evil buildings below.  I went down to one and entered, it turned out to be a dungeon and the dungeon master told me I had to get in a cell.  I went down and opened a small door, the cells were hamster size, so I did not get in.  I left the dungeon and ran to a water fall.  I had heard that water in dreams can heal, so I put my knee under the falling water, as I have a bad knee.  I could hear that the dungeon people were after me, I went down some water covered stone steps next to the water fall which lead to an under water cave.  I knew that I was dreaming, so the dungeon people couldn't really hurt me, but I was having fun in the chase.  I started sliding down some stone water slides and landed in a large body of water.  I was breathing under water  as I swam and I could here myself snorting when I breathed, I turned myself into a dragon and now when I snorted, I could breathe fire, this helped me to see and it was dark underwater.  I then woke.

----------


## AURON

advance attempt

My ears aren't popping or anything!  It's go time.  I open my eyes up again, and I'm in my old room.  There are these posters all over it that are the same thing, and they have Japanese writing on them with some guy in the middle who looks a lot like Super Sayjin Goku.  I question it for a second, and then I hear some people knocking on my door.  Random kids....I think they're how my nieces used to look when they were little.  They were trying to tell me to do something, and I thought about the advance task of the month.

I let out a snarl, and threw on a long sleeve tee-shirt and felt the room inside of it fill with hair.  I held out my hands and focused on them.  Thick rock like fingernails grew from my fingers, and my niece said "whats wrong with you"?  I said "I'm wolfing out"!  I focused on my mouth and felt my teeth grow in size.  I had to almost hold my mouth wide open to accommodate them...for some reason I could feel the pain in my teeth as they grew.  I needed to see how far things were going.

I headed to the bathroom mirror, and noticed that even my posture changed.  I was bent over, and my shoulders were larger.  I looked in the mirror and my eyes were sunk in and my nose was shaped like a button, and my teeth were pretty menacing.  I grabbed my ears and stretched them out and shaped them so they were pointed. And they remained that way.  I still had that look like I was in between a full transformation, because my face wasn't full of hair.  I started focusing on that, and the dream faded.

----------


## Hukif

Oh right, finished the task yesterday:

DEILD

Was going to send a puppet, but I think the water was on my way of making a proper one and had to go personally... too bad, first, convinced the sponge of going to a certain mountain close to that city, then told it an story about the mountain and that behind it was a treasure and you know, these kind of things to draw attention. After making the story, had now to get rid of that pink thing that was following... but it was too stupid as to obey or understand anything I was saying, so stopped bothering and continued with my plan to destroy them all <.<

Now there were 3 or 4 problems to get to the mountain, one was that in the way was a house made of food, the other was a festival, and the last two were friends of the silly, decided to let them in the food house for some time while destroying the rest of the bothers, or at least the festival, that one would be bothersome <.<

Once destroyed the festival, had to wait for them to finish eating the house, scaring the fish inside it and then jumping on the remaining of it... once done that we continued our travel (from which, I just wanted a place to transform peacefully and then destroy), found the other 2 guys in the way and then continued to the mountain, once there transformed into a kraken, scared them a little and then to destroy! First killed them though, they were annoying, it was fun.

Now for the flower thing!

----------


## ninja9578

I've been away, I'll make the badges this weekend  :tongue2:

----------


## CRAZY BONE

Okay, so I finally got around to completing the TotM...

So I decided to turn into a werewolf, since it's something I thought would be fun to try in a dream. I was going through some military training when I became lucid. I immediatley changed the scenery to the top of a big hill by my house. It was nighttime and there was a big full moon. I summoned a mirror and propped it up next to a big boulder so I could watch myself transform. I started with my hands. I looked down at them and started to make gray fur appear, then I morphed my fingernails into big black claws. The fur began to travel up my arms through the rest of my body and I began to feel warmer. I looked in the mirror and focused on my face. I turned my eyes red and luminous, and stared up at the moon for a moment. When I looked back at the mirror I was looking at a full werewolf. My shirt was gone, and my pants were ripped and baggy. I then started to run down the hill as fast I could and jumped off of all fours and went sailing through the air and landed on the street. I began to run on all fours and went at 50 miles an hour through my dark street, it was a really cool feeling. I didn't know what else to do so I began flying around, and just vandalized a bunch of houses, then I woke up.

----------


## Higurashi

I was able to re-enter a dream today, and attempted the basic task of the month:





> Suddenly I think of completing the task of the month. What was it? I see a girl walking past me with a flower in her dress. That was it! 
> Give a dream character a flower. 
> She tells me that shes supposed to be going to prom, but she doesnt have a date. I tell her Id gladly go with her, if she would allow me to give her a flower. She agrees, and I reach into my pocket expecting it to be there. Its not, so I look around remembering that Im surrounded by flowers and plants. I go off to pick one, but they all look so ugly...I go off to find a pretty one, and when I return I see that the girl has left.



I was given another chance later on, and even thought of the advanced task:





> I see my friend Sarika and jump at the chance to give her a flower. I attempt to conjure one up, but I just couldn't. I leave to find a nice-looking flower and begin to think about the advanced task. Maybe I'd have better luck with that one? My thoughts are interrupted as I see Sarika trying to sneak out and I run to her, angry.



I was so angry waking up from this ;_; I couldn't create a flower, but I was in a greenhouse...filled with flowers...and I didn't take any because they weren't pretty enough.

 ::shakehead2:: 

Hopefully I'll have better luck later on...

----------


## AURON

I was in some huge parking lot with lots of people. And I said lets do this basic task again...I have no idea why I didn't get credit but oh well. I just thought about flowers being where a tree was, and all different types sprang from it. I saw an older, but beautiful black woman who had on a expensive looking dress. I gave her a smile and said "here, these are for you". She said why are you giving them to me? I said the people at DV want me to give them to you. She said something like she owned those flowers there, and I pulled out my wallet and said what do I owe you then? She said nothing....but she wanted some different ones. I said, just "keep those, I got every single type that was available". She wanted me to walk with her.

----------


## ProLuko

This might give someone an idea, but I think it would be fun to assassinate someone and then drop a flower/rose on them, as seen in many action flicks.
Would that register as basic task completion considering they'd be dead?

----------


## no-Name

> This might give someone an idea, but I think it would be fun to assassinate someone and then drop a flower/rose on them, as seen in many action flicks.
> Would that register as basic task completion considering they'd be dead?



Hah! That'd be pretty badass! Yeah, if the flower is on the DC, it counts. (in my opinion~)

----------


## AURON

FA...I'm lying on the couch and I'm about to go right back to sleep, when I realize that this isn't my house.  I do a RC and it works great.  Things are fuzzy...broken up.  My hearts kinda racing because this is the first time in a while I haven't started out in my room on a WILD.  Nor, did I on the REM atonia ride i normally experience.

I look at my hands....I can see four of them....I relax....now there are two.  I look up...and I'm in some large living room, and I'm sitting on a long tan couch.  There's a computer in the room...I want to check it, but I don't.  I walk into one room, and there's this guy who I'm guessing is my room mate or something.  I really don't have time to talk to him, so I hit another room.  Theres another guy who looks just like him in the other room. ALSO the other room looks just like the previous one.

I said something to him, and he cut me off and answered me mid sentence.  Then I asked him if he saw, and paused, and thought of her name three times.  And he said S?  I said "yeah".  He said "i dunno, she might be outside".  I headed out of the door, and she wasn't anywhere, but oh well...it was still kind of a success with passive control.

I started thinking about the advance task of the month again, and almost forgot what it was.  It clicked in my head, and the first thing I started doing was growing long black fur all over me.  It started sprouting out of my right arm, and I grabbed some of it, and put it on my leg...like it was a thick lather of bubbles.....and it spread there..... I kept doing this untill I was fully covered in fur.  I looked at my nails, and had no problems growing claws again.  I touched my face, and it just felt ugly. 

There was a bear outside...almost mascot-ish...I decided to test out my skills.  I came rushing at him on all fours, and tackled him.  He was growling as he got back up.  I went at him again and tried swiping him in the face.  As my nails dug in his flesh, it felt like they were going to rip off.  I went for another swipe, and it went a little better, but it still felt awkward.  He got up again, and I WWF drop kicked him in the chest.  The bear is pretty much done for, and so is my dream.

----------


## Ivi942

As soon as my dryspell ends, I'm gonna try doing these tasks!  ::D:  I think I'm gonna turn into a dragon... and give somebody a flower while still being one  ::lol:: 
I think there was only one DC I ever gave flowers to... And it ate the flowers XD

----------


## starry eyes

On sunday night, I got as far as a garden where there were flowers. But no one there to give a flower to. I can't seem to create things in dreams, flowers or people. Only use or interact with what is already in them.

----------


## Dairyman

I did it last night!!  ::D: 

Link to DJ entry

----------


## WakataDreamer

I made an unofficial lucid dream task thread, with the goal of researching various aspects of and furthering the understanding of lucidity and other aspects of dreaming and the human mind.

You know you want to click.  ::wink:: 

Please, I need participants! Thank you.  :smiley:

----------


## Dairyman

Oh my.

I thought I had stalled the thread  :smiley:

----------


## z1nk666

Damn last night i did march's task and ate green eggs and ham.

----------


## Derrynator

well first i think ill have to try achieve a stable lucid dream. ive only done it once befor...

----------


## ninja9578

Nice job everyone, sorry if anyone got the shaft this month, I was away for two weeks, I tried to catch up, but I may have missed some people.  For June I'm back  ::D:

----------

